# Race 7 of the Ohio State HO Racing Series



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

I will be hosting race 7 of the Ohio State HO Racing Series tomorrow, 8-19-11 and will be streaming it live at

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ohio-stat ... car-racing

Practice starts at 8:00 a.m. with racing at 11:00 a.m. For more info check out www.ohioho.com


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Streaming has begun. Heats start at 11:00.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That link doesn't work. Try this one instead if you're looking to tune in to the race.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Just watched a heat. Great racing!! Flash, your track is awesome.


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Rolls. Not sure why it didn't work.


----------

